# 

## .

,      -  ,  .     ?      .     ,   .    .    ?

----------


## stas

-            (    ),        .

----------


## .

.
.. ,    ,   ,   ?
   ,     -    ,      ,    ,   ?  ,   .   ,        -    ? 
  ?
    ?    ? 
    ,    6 ,    .     ?
         6 ?

----------


## .

.  
     ,         .       7  .       ?         ,           ?
 6    ? ..  11-    ?

----------


## Registrator46

.  " "  ,             ,    .   ,     ,      .

----------


## stas

> 6    ?

----------

02.04.2004  -3-09/255   1   -09-1

----------


## .



----------

> 


  ).).

----------


## Yori

-,    ( -  )       .

----------

!!!

     09.11.2006  -3-09/778@
  -09-1

----------


## tEmniy

!!!! ...    09.11.2006 (  )   17.01.2008...  !!!

----------

> !!!! ...    09.11.2006 (  )   17.01.2008...  !!!


  ( , ):  ,        " ",  "",           7  (    ).       ,        .

:              (   -    )     - 7  (?)

  ,             .....

     ,   -   !       :

1)       

2)        ,      ,     

3)      

4)  (       )

 ????

    ,               -    / ?

----------


## .



----------


## blackmag

,  ,  :



> ,
>    ,  , 
>  ()  ,     6


     ?    !
      ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,  ,  :
> 
>      ?    !
>       ?


   6.        -09-1 
    ,
   ,  , 
 ()  ,     6?

----------


## .



----------

> 


 !

----------


## Politruk

,   . 

     . 
      . 

     ? 
     ,     ?

----------


## freshmaker

> ,   . 
> 
>      . 
>       . 
> 
>      ? 
>      ,     ?


!  ,  47    

 1


 17.01.2008  -3-09/11@
  -09-1

----------


## freshmaker

.  12

----------


## Inchik

50-   .

----------


## Politruk

> !  ,  47


   .     ? 
   ,   "  
  , 
 2, 3  23  
 "     ,        ,    - ?

----------


## Politruk

http://nalog.consultant.ru/doc27499.html#3658

  ,      . 3

  ,   .

----------


## Yori

1.   .     ? -   ?  ,  

2.   .      2000   -3-06/124 (     ),       ..

----------

7  ()  ?    02  (  ),    . - .    ,    6  (   )? 
,      "" ? 
"Registrator46:   .  " "  ,             ,    .   ,     ,      ."

----------


## .

7

----------


## Yori

> 7  ()  ?    02  (  ),    . - .    ,    6  (   )? - 7  ,     
> 
> ,      "" ? 
> "Registrator46:   .  " "  ,             ,    .   ,     ,      ."


   ,   ,  , ,

----------

!

----------


## .

> -         ?


  . , 
  - 7  .

----------


## _

> :
> -     5  
> -       7   ?
>    ?


 .     7  (.1 .2 . 23  )

----------


## GEOO

> .
> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172565/


                  ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## GEOO

> ,    .


 , ,    :
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?find=&type=15&rubric=

----------


## .

*GEOO*,     ,   ,   ?  :Smilie:  
 ,        ?    ,        ?

----------


## GEOO

, ,   .

----------


## 22

???

----------


## _

> ???


  5000 . :yes:

----------


## 22

!
,          , ,       !
     !?      ,   ? :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## 22

))))))) :Smilie:

----------


## GEOO

> .     7  (.1 .2 . 23  )


.1 .2 . 23  :

2.  -      ,   1  ,          ,    :
1)       ( ) -        ()  . 

   ,       .
   ,    ,    ,   ?
     7    ?

----------


## GEOO

> ,    .


   ,         2-    -09-01?
     ,      (    3,       -    )    ?

----------


## .

> ,       .


.        1  .    




> ,         2-    -09-01?







> ,      (    3,       -    )    ?

----------


## GEOO

> (  )   .


,   ,   .
              ?

     7    ?

----------


## .

> ?


     .    ,

----------


## sooltal

!   . ,         ,      .   ? 

    ,     ,   ,       -     ?

----------


## .

> ,         ,      .   ?



   .     - ,      .

----------


## sooltal

.
        ? 
     2 ,     ?

----------



----------


## .

.

----------

> 2 ,     ?


  , ,    :yes:

----------

.       ( /     )      (  ,   , /  ).         .  ?  ?      .    ,  ,   " " (!    ,      ). , ,  ,  ???

----------


## mizeri

> .


     ,      ,       .    ,    .         .            ,     .

----------

,      .           ,    :
1. /
2. / (      )
3. /
         ?  -  . (((
   . ,  .

----------


## mizeri

> ,      .


   .    .

----------

)))   -  ,    .  !

----------


## mizeri

> )))   -  ,    .  !


 7-    .

----------


## xvostik

! :Redface: 

         .
              ( 3 ) 
       -   .
,        !
      -      ....

     ?  ?
   ?

----------


## .

,  ,

----------

,   ,     

      ,       ,     .     ,     ?

----------

> 


 
http://fz122.fss.ru/index.php?section=t&service=28




> .


   ?  .

----------


## xvostik

(    ).    
      .

----------

1000    .   ,   ,   ,    .      -   .     !     , , ,      .   :         ,     ?     ?...

----------


## .

. 
 :Smilie:

----------

, , .     ,      .     1-    3-    .   -    ?

----------


## .

.
  ,    .

----------


## mizeri

> , , .     ,      .     1-    3-    .   -    ?


..   ,    ?     / .     ,    .

----------

*.* !
*mizeri*    ,   ,   ,

----------

**, . 161-




> . 
>          . 
>             : 
> 1.    ;
> 2.             100 . .; 
> 3.     (**)    ,
>              100 . . 
>                  ,  15 . . 
> 
> ()   (PayOnline,  )

----------

,

----------


## svzlaina

> http://fz122.fss.ru/index.php?section=t&service=28
> 
> 
>    ?  .


 

         ,    

  :   ,           (  )              ,                ,        ,

----------


## .

> ,


            ?  ,

----------


## svzlaina

> ?  ,


,

----------


## *Natalija*

,               .    ,   ,      ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,               .    ,   ,      ?


,      .       .

----------


## Prettyyyyy

! 
,  -   . , , . 
       ?             (    - ,    ).     .   -    ?

   )

----------


## .

,      .     ,   .        ,    ,        (    )

----------


## mizeri

> ! 
> ,  -   . , , . 
>        ?             (    - ,    ).     .   -    ?
> 
>    )


 - http://www.klerk.ru/blank/118056/

----------

! 
1.  ,            ?   ?
2.          ?  ,     ?

----------

> ?


-09-1 ? -    ( + )    ,   .




> ?


 ,  -  ,        .




> ?


-->



> . 28 212-
> 3.    -   
> ...           
>   ,    :
> 
> 1)   ()           ()  . 
>              , 
>     ;

----------


## 88

?    ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> .       ( /     )      (  ,   , /  ).         .  ?  ?      .    ,  ,   " " (!    ,      ). , ,  ,  ???


  .     ,    ,          ,  . ...  -...       (, - ,  ),             .         /.

----------


## 88

,      (  -      ).   -  5000 .      ?  :Wow:     - ,          ,    ?   ?   ,      .

----------


## 88

?   ?       ,      ,   .  ,      ?

----------


## .

.    ,     ?

----------


## 88

,      ? ..       .

----------


## Xanderella

> .


....  ,     ...    ?

----------


## Xanderella

> ....  ,     ...    ?


,          , ...    ?

----------

> ,          , ...    ?


       ,      .       .

----------


## Xanderella

> ,      .       .


     .....

                *)

      ()

----------


## .

*Xanderella*,      .     .    ,

----------


## prettyface

!
, ,      ?        -   .
!

----------

> !
> , ,      ?        -   .
> !


 ,        .

----------


## LenaVM

!  , ,  .       .     ?  ?   ? .

----------


## Xanderella

,   .

----------

,     .     ()  ,    .


  7 .

----------


## .

,     
       (    ). ,

----------


## Ulysha

,   .  ,     /,    2- ,          ,      ? ,           .

----------


## .

,   ?                " "  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ulysha

, ,   -    1- , 2-  .   ,     .    ,      :Smilie: )

----------


## PolinEl

.  .,  .  ,        1      09.06.2011  -7-6/362@ ( .     21.11.2011  -7-6/790@)?      ? 

  .   -.    78,    "-" ?   ?

----------


## .

*PolinEl*,       .

----------


## PolinEl

.

----------

. 5  ,         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## cathy2005

. 
 : 
      ,         ( -  ). ,        ?   ,        -09-1?

----------


## .

.

----------


## cathy2005

.,

----------


## Nadinak

"" "  
 ( )    
  "?

  -         ,
   -  "   ,       "?        ,      ?

, !!!     -  " ..."    ,    ,    :Frown:

----------


## Armaser

,

, ,   -           ?
   ,    ?

.

----------


## xvostik



----------


## Armaser

> 


,  ,    .  :Smilie: 
  ,   - ,   .

----------


## Yarko

!)))  ,       ,   ((    ,      ,     ?     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Yarko

)) !!         ?    ?

----------

> ?    ?


,            .    ,   ""

----------


## shadowbat

!
,         4 ,      ,    ,   ?

  6%

----------


## .

5000

----------


## shadowbat



----------

!   !
 :              )))       .
  ?    ?... .        ,     .    - ,             (     )       -    ?     ,   ...    
 ?     ?

----------

,  .      ,     ,  .   ,      ,  ,    -    .     ,     ,  ,   -     ,     ,        .      ,   ,     ?  .

----------


## figura

.
     ,   20.11.13  ,        ..
   ..     ...    ...

----------


## .

> ..

----------

!
 , 
1)   ,       .           (     )?
2)  /      .      ,          1 .      ?

       /  ,  .

----------


## .

1. 
2.       ,    .

----------

!

----------

() -  
    ?

----------


## Leila

, .

----------

> , .


!

----------


## Romeovlg



----------


## hiker

,   ,  02.05    .   ?

----------

*hiker*,

----------


## 88

,  1      .

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

10.12.2003.    ,           :
-     ;
-      (     );
-     . 
      ,     .

----------


## .

?    ,

----------

